# Microphone not sensitive enough!



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought this microphone for recording audio to my computer. It seems extremely insensitive though. I have to literally press my lips against the microphone to get a decent volume, and that's even when the mic sensitivity is cranked all the way up on my audio program (audacity). I don't think it's the program's fault though, as I also tried it in Windows Sound Recorder to the same effect. Is there anything that can be done?

Oh, if it helps, I use an adapter to get the 1/4" plug into the 3.5 mm jack.


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

you turned up the sensitivity in control panel as well i assume? (Control Panel>Sound&Audio>Audio Tab>Line in "Volume")


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Control Panel, Sounds and Audio Devices, Volume, click the Advanced button under Mic Volume. Put a check in the Microphone Boost box.


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

The advanced button doesn't appear to be functioning at the moment.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you used any other Mic on this PC before?


Is the jack is compatible with the sound card. Mine takes Stereo Jack. The first pic is same as the one you have.

See Below


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Unless that *passive* mic is going through an amplification device, you wont
hear anything but squeaks.


----------

